# Spark Power - SPG.T



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Anybody follow Spark Power? Was created by Cannacord a year or two ago through a reverse takeover of a stock ticker and merger of a bunch of small private companies. They deal with electrical infrastructure for renewables, utilities, and industrial customers.

Small market cap (~60M), but impressive growth so far. About 38% CAGR in both revenue and EBITDA over the past 4 years since they started. North American focused with growth in the US going forward.

Share price floats between $1.00-1.20 these days. I believe there is an owner of one of the ex-private companies that has been selling his payout shares for the past few months. Still has a bit more to go.

They have publicly traded warrants too that trade under SPG.WT. Expiry not until 2023 with a $3.45 strike price. Regularly shows up on list of bargain warrants.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Stock is up over $1.80 now, up 60% in 2 months. 
They announced a strategic review to increase the share price, which has something to do for the gain.
I think they report quarterly numbers in a week or two.
I think this is a 2.50-3$ stock before the end of 2021.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

This touched 2.89 today. It's my biggest holding. Low liquidity but really getting exposure from the push to renewables down south. I could see $4+ now. Warrants have worked out well for me as well.


----------

